# 2nd Quiz Famous people when they were young!



## David H

*A.* *SOLVED*







*B.* *SOLVED*






*C.*






*D.* *SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## David H

*Clue Time:*

1 x entertainer

2 x as seen in movies

1 x Irish


----------



## BobbieH

B must be Raquel Welsh. Nobody else has those wonderful cheekbones.
D might be Ben Stiller


----------



## David H

BobbieH said:


> B must be Raquel Welsh. Nobody else has those wonderful cheekbones.
> D might be Ben Stiller




Well done BobbieH


----------



## David H

*Further Clues:*

*A.* *Clue:* Goodness 'Gracious'


*C.* *Clue:* It's not shiny, damn


----------



## Matt Cycle

A. Grace Kelly?


----------



## David H

Matt Cycle said:


> A. Grace Kelly?



Well done Matt Cycle (you're not Shiny are you)


----------



## Robin

C. Matt Damon?


----------



## David H

Robin said:


> C. Matt Damon?




Yay! well done. (must have been the last clue "It's not shiny, damn)


----------

